# SP-Daten v50.2



## avgor (Jul 10, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello Shawn!
> 
> Could you send me the link for the 54.0?
> 
> ...


Hi, Shawn!
Me too, please! For Fxx only.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello Shawn!
> 
> Could you send me the link for the 54.0?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

avgor said:


> Hi, Shawn!
> Me too, please! For Fxx only.


You want Fxx SP-Daten or PSdZData?


----------



## avgor (Jul 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You want Fxx SP-Daten or PSdZData?


I mean Fxx SP-Daten.
TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

avgor said:


> I mean Fxx SP-Daten.
> TIA


PM sent.


----------



## bblack07 (Nov 30, 2014)

Shawn could you please shoot me a link to the most current E70 daten? I'm not positive what I have is the newest and working correctly. Been having quite a bit of trouble getting my setup to do anything other than show that it's reading the battery and what not. It won't pull any info off the car at all. 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bblack07 said:


> Shawn could you please shoot me a link to the most current E70 daten? I'm not positive what I have is the newest and working correctly. Been having quite a bit of trouble getting my setup to do anything other than show that it's reading the battery and what not. It won't pull any info off the car at all.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## ninja_zx11 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi shawn, Could you please send me a link for the latest E70 X5 diesel daten files too?Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ninja_zx11 said:


> Hi shawn, Could you please send me a link for the latest E70 X5 diesel daten files too?Thanks a lot!!!


PM sent.


----------



## looney53 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey shawn,

Can you please also PM me the Latest E60 Daten? Thanks In Advance..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

looney53 said:


> Hey shawn,
> 
> Can you please also PM me the Latest E60 Daten? Thanks In Advance..


PM sent.


----------



## larryzhou (Mar 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


shawn,

do you have the 54 update pack for E89? and do I need ncs4.01 to run it?

many thanks

Larry


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

larryzhou said:


> shawn,
> 
> do you have the 54 update pack for E89? and do I need ncs4.01 to run it?
> 
> ...


Not sure if 54.x SP-Daten works with older NCS Expert versions or not. I would just update to 4.0.1.

PM sent.


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

hey Shawn,

Could I also get the link for the SP- Daten 54.0 for the E-Model

Thanks in Advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oceandiver86 said:


> hey Shawn,
> 
> Could I also get the link for the SP- Daten 54.0 for the E-Model
> 
> Thanks in Advance


PM sent.


----------



## kskane (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey shawn,

Can you please PM me the Latest E60 Daten? Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kskane said:


> Hey shawn,
> 
> Can you please PM me the Latest E60 Daten? Thanks a lot.


PM sent.


----------



## Maxim1202 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey shawn 

Can i get all Files of the F10 that i need for the inpa 5.06?

Thanks a Lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maxim1202 said:


> Hey shawn
> 
> Can i get all Files of the F10 that i need for the inpa 5.06?
> 
> Thanks a Lot.


PM sent.


----------



## jim13x (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I too would like the latest E70 daten files. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sevenofnine (Mar 9, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks


----------



## flymal (Jan 21, 2015)

Shawn,

Could you please PM me the link for the lastest daten for the E89. Thanks in advance.....

flymal


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flymal said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Could you please PM me the link for the lastest daten for the E89. Thanks in advance.....
> 
> flymal


PM sent.


----------



## flymal (Jan 21, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you very much sir...


----------



## drompf (Mar 12, 2015)

hey shawn,
i would be very happy about the latest E60 daten.
thank you so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

drompf said:


> hey shawn,
> i would be very happy about the latest E60 daten.
> thank you so much


PM sent.


----------



## JonnyS (Mar 20, 2015)

hey shawn,
can you send me the latest e46 daten files please 
that would be nice


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JonnyS said:


> hey shawn,
> can you send me the latest e46 daten files please
> that would be nice


PM sent.


----------



## Tom2 (Feb 16, 2015)

what are the latest e46 daten files, the ones on mega in the original post? If not could you please PM me. Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tom2 said:


> what are the latest e46 daten files, the ones on mega in the original post? If not could you please PM me. Thanks a lot.


55.0. PM sent.


----------



## yappering (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn, can u send me a link to latest e93 daten (aka e89?) files and the version of ncsexpert i am supposed to use with it. any cable suggestions would be greatly appreciated too.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yappering said:


> Hi Shawn, can u send me a link to latest e93 daten (aka e89?) files and the version of ncsexpert i am supposed to use with it. any cable suggestions would be greatly appreciated too.


PM sent.


----------



## maitrefou (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
can you pm me a link to the latest e87 and e46 daten files please ? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maitrefou said:


> Hi Shawn,
> can you pm me a link to the latest e87 and e46 daten files please ? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Blurryface (Mar 25, 2015)

First post...

I have a MY 2010 E70 (Built 11/09) and I wonder what SP daten files I will need with the Standard tools bundle 2.12? Does this depend what SW updates that has been done on the car? Or is it just to go ahead with latest release?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

-Martin- said:


> First post...
> 
> I have a MY 2010 E70 (Built 11/09) and I wonder what SP daten files I will need with the Standard tools bundle 2.12? Does this depend what SW updates that has been done on the car? Or is it just to go ahead with latest release?
> 
> Thanks.


E70 received last I-Level update in 54.3, so you should use at least 54.3 or higher in case car has 54.3 on it.


----------



## Blurryface (Mar 25, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> E70 received last I-Level update in 54.3, so you should use at least 54.3 or higher in case car has 54.3 on it.


So it is backwards compatible ie I could use for example 54.3 with an older SW?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

-Martin- said:


> So it is backwards compatible ie I could use for example 54.3 with an older SW?


Yes.


----------



## Blurryface (Mar 25, 2015)

And from reading the previous posts I figure you've got one... Much obliged!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

-Martin- said:


> And from reading the previous posts I figure you've got one... Much obliged!


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry, but I really have no idea. I don't do any Exx work, so many of the issues are Greek to me.


----------



## 1989964 (Aug 17, 2005)

No worries, give me a couple of years and ill be in a nice Fxx!
thanks again


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1989964 said:


> No worries, give me a couple of years and ill be in a nice Fxx!
> thanks again


Skip the Fxx, and go staight into a Gxx.


----------



## 1989964 (Aug 17, 2005)

:rofl:nice


----------



## 1989964 (Aug 17, 2005)

Quick update, daten 55 cured the +okos error and i was able to code 3ac electric hitch using ncsexpert. couple of bugs to iron out but looking good, thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1989964 said:


> Quick update, daten 55 cured the +okos error and i was able to code 3ac electric hitch using ncsexpert. couple of bugs to iron out but looking good, thanks.


:thumbup:


----------



## dc4368 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey shawn,

Can you please PM me the E60 Daten? Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dc4368 said:


> Hey shawn,
> 
> Can you please PM me the E60 Daten? Thanks a lot.


PM sent.


----------



## dc4368 (Apr 14, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


thank you***65306;thumbup***65306;


----------



## ttcrew (Apr 16, 2015)

Shawn -

Can I jump on the bandwagon and ask for the files required to code my 2012 E70 diesel? Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## ttcrew (Apr 16, 2015)

Deleted.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ttcrew said:


> Shawn -
> 
> Can I jump on the bandwagon and ask for the files required to code my 2012 E70 diesel? Thanks a ton in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## mtbracer (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the files for the E46?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mtbracer said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the files for the E46?


PM sent.


----------



## TK32 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the files for the E60?

thanks alot!!


----------



## TK32 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the SP Daten files for the E60?

thanks alot!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TK32 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the files for the E60?
> 
> thanks alot!!


PM sent.


----------



## TK32 (Apr 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks alot!!


----------



## bym007 (Oct 21, 2012)

TK32 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the SP Daten files for the E60?
> 
> thanks alot!!


Can you share the same for me pls ?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4.11.6


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bym007 said:


> Can you share the same for me pls ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4.11.6


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

demos_Sav said:


> Hey Shawn, can you please send me the latest daten files for the E46. I downloaded the ones in the first post only to find out that the number of the ecu code I needed along with anyone else related to my engine was missing. According to realoem and bmwfans, I need 7522823 but I cant find it. I can find the 7522822 and 7522824 in the EK924 folder. Am I doing something wrong? Any help welcome
> 
> My car is a BMW E46, coupe, 01/2002, N42B20, manual, right-hand drive


PM sent.


----------



## mtbracer (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello, could you please send me the SP-daten files for the E53? Much appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mtbracer said:


> Hello, could you please send me the SP-daten files for the E53? Much appreciated!


PM sent.


----------



## crisbig (May 18, 2015)

Hello Shawn. Could you please send me the link for the latest SP-daten for E60 and R56 ? 
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crisbig said:


> Hello Shawn. Could you please send me the link for the latest SP-daten for E60 and R56 ?
> Many thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## 2FASTFURIOUS (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Shawn, the latest files for my E66 and E46 54,2 sp daten. If there is any update, can you send link please?

Thanks...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

2FASTFURIOUS said:


> Hi Shawn, the latest files for my E66 and E46 54,2 sp daten. If there is any update, can you send link please?
> 
> Thanks...


PM sent.


----------



## ala012 (Oct 31, 2009)

Shawn !

I need this 

Can you please send me a link ??

Thank you !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ala012 said:


> Shawn !
> 
> I need this
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## fackamato (May 15, 2015)

Hi,

Can you send me the link for the sp-daten for E92 please?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fackamato said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you send me the link for the sp-daten for E92 please?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## fackamato (May 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks!


----------



## toicy4ya (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey Shawn, 

Can you please send me the updated daten files for an E90 and E70? 

Also, can i simply copy and pasted the new daten files over the old ones in order to update them? 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

toicy4ya said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the updated daten files for an E90 and E70?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## SteveDavies (May 8, 2015)

Hi Shawn, can i get a copy of then daten files for the F22?

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SteveDavies said:


> Hi Shawn, can i get a copy of then daten files for the F22?
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:


Sp-Daten or PSdZData?


----------



## SteveDavies (May 8, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sp-Daten or PSdZData?


SP-Daten please. already have the PSdzData

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SteveDavies said:


> SP-Daten please. already have the PSdzData
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## blingeye (Apr 29, 2015)

hi shawn, now i need the e82 file can u send me the link ? the old link doesn
´t works.
thank you much

bling blingeye


----------



## blingeye (Apr 29, 2015)

hi shawn, now i need the e82 file can u send me the link ? the old link doesn
´t works.
thank you much

bling blingeye


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blingeye said:


> hi shawn, now i need the e82 file can u send me the link ? the old link doesn
> ´t works.
> thank you much
> 
> bling blingeye


PM sent.


----------



## Mjay66 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Shawn, could you possibly please send me the link for the latest sp daten files, much appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mjay66 said:


> Hi Shawn, could you possibly please send me the link for the latest sp daten files, much appreciated and thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Mjay66 (Jun 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Excellent. Many thanks shawn :thumbup:


----------



## aaaugustine29 (Jun 2, 2015)

Will you Please send me the link for the latest e89 (e90, e92, e82) daten? Thanks a ton in advanced. Really helps me.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aaaugustine29 said:


> Will you Please send me the link for the latest e89 (e90, e92, e82) daten? Thanks a ton in advanced. Really helps me.


PM sent.


----------



## aaaugustine29 (Jun 2, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks a ton. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Badmann524 (May 22, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

Is it possible for me to get the link to the Datens for E65/E66?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Badmann524 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Is it possible for me to get the link to the Datens for E65/E66?


PM sent.


----------



## killerbean24 (Jun 4, 2015)

*e93 Daten Files*

Hi Shawn, can u send me a link to latest e93 DATEN files? (e89?). Thanks!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

killerbean24 said:


> Hi Shawn, can u send me a link to latest e93 DATEN files? (e89?). Thanks!!!


PM sent.


----------



## iansanderson (May 1, 2011)

Hey Shawn: Could I get the link to V.54 Spdaten or whatever the latest is now? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iansanderson said:


> Hey Shawn: Could I get the link to V.54 Spdaten or whatever the latest is now? Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## michaelserom (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi Shawn!

I'm trying to restore my TCU back to original software (from alpina). I recently had my steering rack changed and I am not able to use the steering wheel multi function buttons nor am I able to utilize sport mode via shifter. I was advised to revert back to stock TCU software. However I am getting errors and am not able to do so, hoping this latest SP daten files will help me revert back to stock.

My car is a 2009 E90, and will need the E89 files if I'm not mistaken 

Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

michaelserom said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> I'm trying to restore my TCU back to original software (from alpina). I recently had my steering rack changed and I am not able to use the steering wheel multi function buttons nor am I able to utilize sport mode via shifter. I was advised to revert back to stock TCU software. However I am getting errors and am not able to do so, hoping this latest SP daten files will help me revert back to stock.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## fryj00 (Nov 12, 2014)

Does anyone know what chassis/daten to find MEVD172 (N55) support? I can't seem to find any info on it. It doesn't show up in INPA under E9x nor can I find a matching assembly ZUSB in WindKFP. I'm stumped.

Thanks!


-Bryan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you are using INPA_Fxx, you need to go to Shift + F9 and bring up the Engine Menu:


----------



## fryj00 (Nov 12, 2014)

My INPA has no Fxx support built in. It was given to me in a bundle by someone else. How do I got about adding Fxx support? BTW, I think the F30 would be the closest to my car but I don't see any daten file specifically for that model. Is it under some other designation (i.e. like E92 is under E89 daten)?

Thanks!

-Bryan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fryj00 said:


> My INPA has no Fxx support built in. It was given to me in a bundle by someone else. How do I got about adding Fxx support? BTW, I think the F30 would be the closest to my car but I don't see any daten file specifically for that model. Is it under some other designation (i.e. like E92 is under E89 daten)?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Bryan


PM sent.


----------



## fryj00 (Nov 12, 2014)

You rock, Shawn. I'll get it setup tonight and let you know how it works.

Thanks again.

-Bryan


----------



## mastero (Jul 9, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mastero said:


> Shawn the link is too slow 55/kbs ETA 23:00
> 
> Anyone got any other link please....
> 
> ...





mastero said:


> PM sent


I just tested E60.rar and E70.rar, and MEGA is as fast as I have ever seen it. I was getting over 4 Mb/s. :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spindowter said:


> Hello
> Can someone please send me the latest sp daten for e60?
> Thank you very much


PM sent.


----------



## mastero (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello All, 

Got the new Daten files and works great.... one issue on E70 

In SSS i get LOAD SW and VEHICLE but the CKM is not accessible any idea anyone ? 

Thanx in advance....!

Cheers
Mastero


----------



## tolassssss (Feb 18, 2012)

Please send anyone can send me the links for the latest SP-Daten and PSdzData.
Thanks!


----------



## ETNSandman (Mar 11, 2015)

Could I please get a pm for the E60 files. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tolassssss said:


> Please send anyone can send me the links for the latest SP-Daten and PSdzData.
> Thanks!





ETNSandman said:


> Could I please get a pm for the E60 files. Thanks in advance.


PM's sent.


----------



## highcee (Jan 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


can i also get the link please? Thanks!


----------



## carlosch (Nov 27, 2005)

pls send link, thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

highcee said:


> can i also get the link please? Thanks!





cc323 said:


> pls send link, thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## worries (Jul 17, 2015)

Trying to find SP Daten files for an E82 but not coming up with much. Is the SP Daten for E82(2013 135i US) the same as E87 or E89?

Edit: I figured out the E82 is under E89. Now to find the latest E89 files.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

worries said:


> Trying to find SP Daten files for an E82 but not coming up with much. Is the SP Daten for E82(2013 135i US) the same as E87 or E89?
> 
> Edit: I figured out the E82 is under E89. Now to find the latest E89 files.


PM sent.


----------



## Tzanido (Jul 17, 2015)

Looking for the most up to date daten files for bmw e82...thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tzanido said:


> Looking for the most up to date daten files for bmw e82...thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## christine1 (Jul 22, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can I get the latest E82/E89 data files as well? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

christine1 said:


> Can I get the latest E82/E89 data files as well? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## georgew (Jul 22, 2015)

Looking for the latest E70 daten files and INPA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

georgew said:


> Looking for the latest E70 daten files and INPA


PM sent.


----------



## 530petrolN (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello.

I'd really appreciate a link to the newest daten files for e39, e46, e60, e83 and e89.

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

530petrolN said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'd really appreciate a link to the newest daten files for e39, e46, e60, e83 and e89.
> 
> Cheers


PM sent.


----------



## 530petrolN (Jul 26, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


That was quick!

Thanks!


----------



## vetaldj (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a quick question - I use V49 datten now and wonder if all those updates cumulative or just updates so you need to load them in sequence? 

Does anybody know that?

Thanks!


----------



## stereomon (Jul 28, 2015)

*All BMWs SP-Daten v50.2*

any chance i could trouble you for current e46 daten files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stereomon said:


> any chance i could trouble you for current e46 daten files?


PM sent.


----------



## jbizzyblox (Jan 9, 2014)

*sp -Daten*

hey could you please send me latest sp- daten for e60 e61/ trying to program a suspension module? [email protected] . com


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jbizzyblox said:


> hey could you please send me latest sp- daten for e60 e61/ trying to program a suspension module? [email protected] . com


PM sent.


----------



## jbizzyblox (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks brotha


----------



## BMR Driver (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Shawn, could I request Datens for e36 and e53.
Thank You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMR Driver said:


> Hi Shawn, could I request Datens for e36 and e53.
> Thank You


PM sent.


----------



## BMR Driver (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank You, much appreciated!


----------



## jbizzyblox (Jan 9, 2014)

Does this supercede all previous daten files or or these just the new files that are to be added to your exsisting collection of daten files?
Is this a comprehensive list? 
Will this work with older versions of winkfp ? Much thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jbizzyblox said:


> Does this supercede all previous daten files or or these just the new files that are to be added to your exsisting collection of daten files?
> Is this a comprehensive list?
> Will this work with older versions of winkfp ? Much thanks


New SP-Daten supersedes previous versions.


----------



## flamez (Jul 29, 2015)

may i have the link for e46 please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flamez said:


> may i have the link for e46 please


PM sent.


----------



## cro5 (Jul 31, 2015)

hi, would you be so kind provide latest e60 Daten?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cro5 said:


> hi, would you be so kind provide latest e60 Daten?


PM sent.


----------



## cro5 (Jul 31, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you very much!


----------



## nemesisE90 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello Shawn. Could you please send me link to latest e90 (e89) daten files? Also, what version of software I need. Running XP


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nemesisE90 said:


> Hello Shawn. Could you please send me link to latest e90 (e89) daten files? Also, what version of software I need. Running XP


PM sent.


----------



## rew1red (Oct 8, 2013)

I'd been working with the V52 SP-Daten files on my R56 without any issue; but an update at the dealer blew everything away: am I correct in assuming there's now a newer version out there?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bigdaddyaaron said:


> May I please have the E90 daten files?


PM sent


----------



## silverash (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Shawn, would you please send me the link for the latest E61 daten?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

silverash said:


> Hi Shawn, would you please send me the link for the latest E61 daten?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## kimi1983 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi, could i also get a link to the latest daten files for Exx and Rxx. Best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kimi1983 said:


> Hi, could i also get a link to the latest daten files for Exx and Rxx. Best regards


PM sent.


----------



## bavarian328i (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Shawn, my car received a software update today and it now has integration level 56.2. Would you have a link to SP-Daten 56.2 for a 2007 E90? Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bavarian328i said:


> Hi Shawn, my car received a software update today and it now has integration level 56.2. Would you have a link to SP-Daten 56.2 for a 2007 E90? Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## toroby (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

I'm wondering if these files will be useful for me.
I've been programming my 2006 E60 with NCEXPERT (3.10) and 2010 daten files. I am having issues writing the LMA module because apparently some files are missing.


```
ERROR! Modul: LFCDHDIA.CPP (A_E60LM2.IPS/IPO), Proc: CDHapiResultText, LineNr: 01, ErrorNr: 2000
COAPI-2000: EDIABAS or SGBD error
SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND

>> ERROR! Modul: COAPI2.CPP, Proc: coapiRunCabd, LineNr: 06, ErrorNr: 2000
CODIERINDEX_LESEN

>> ERROR! Modul: COAPI.CPP, Proc: coapiReadCodierIndexFromSg, LineNr: 05, ErrorNr: 2000
CODIERINDEX_LESEN: A_E60LM2

>> ERROR! Modul: LFCDHDIA.CPP (A_E60LM2.IPS/IPO), Proc: CDHapiResultText, LineNr: 01, ErrorNr: 2000
SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND

>> ERROR! Modul: COAPI2.CPP, Proc: coapiRunCabd, LineNr: 06, ErrorNr: 2000
CODIERDATEN_LESEN
```
Could i potentially have the latest DATEN files PM'd, if that is how i should go about fixing this.
I appreciate the help in advance. Let me know if this should have it's own thread.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

toroby said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm wondering if these files will be useful for me.
> I've been programming my 2006 E60 with NCEXPERT (3.10) and 2010 daten files. I am having issues writing the LMA module because apparently some files are missing.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## KOTETU303 (Jun 6, 2015)

Please send anyone can send me the links for the latest SP-Daten and PSdzData. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KOTETU303 said:


> Please send anyone can send me the links for the latest SP-Daten and PSdzData. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## worm79 (Aug 29, 2015)

It would seem that a simple request here might be the best way to guarantee the latest daten files. Please could you PM me the files for e70 2010 X5 M. Also could you please PM me a recommended a reliable and complete source for bmw standard tools 2.12. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

worm79 said:


> It would seem that a simple request here might be the best way to guarantee the latest daten files. Please could you PM me the files for e70 2010 X5 M. Also could you please PM me a recommended a reliable and complete source for bmw standard tools 2.12. Many thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Timrek (May 1, 2012)

Hello, can i get a link to latest E65 SP-Daten files.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Timrek said:


> Hello, can i get a link to latest E65 SP-Daten files.


PM sent.


----------



## Youslippin (Aug 29, 2015)

having trouble downloading from the mega link... can somebody send me E60 sp-daten files? thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Use Chrome Browser with MEGA Extension, and you should have no trouble.


----------



## Youslippin (Aug 29, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Use Chrome Browser with MEGA Extension, and you should have no trouble.


I did, my problem is that its stuck at the very end. it literally says that the eta is 00:00:00 . this is my 4th time trying


----------



## Youslippin (Aug 29, 2015)

Youslippin said:


> I did, my problem is that its stuck at the very end. it literally says that the eta is 00:00:00 . this is my 4th time trying


All good! Left the computer alone, came back and it was downloaded :thumbup:


----------



## Webrits (Sep 2, 2015)

Looking for daten files for E60 2007 535D please... Want to update transmission software amongst other things.. 

Many thanks


----------



## devildogae (Jan 1, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> 56.4 is latest, butno Exx updates since 56.2.


Gotcha! Do you happen to have the 56.2 datens also, I have an E90.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

devildogae said:


> Gotcha! Do you happen to have the 56.2 datens also, I have an E90.


PM sent.


----------



## lmcb (Oct 7, 2015)

I would really like the latest Daten files for an E60(E61) please

thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lmcb said:


> I would really like the latest Daten files for an E60(E61) please
> 
> thank you


PM sent.


----------



## BMW2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

lmcb said:


> I would really like the latest Daten files for an E60(E61) please
> 
> thank you


I'm also interested in the e60 files. Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW2015 said:


> I'm also interested in the e60 files. Thank you in advance


PM sent.


----------



## madmax5 (May 13, 2015)

hey could i please get the links to daten v56.2 or v56.4 FULL if possible? thanks!

I would like for E60 and E88 (E89)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

madmax5 said:


> hey could i please get the links to daten v56.2 or v56.4 FULL if possible? thanks!
> 
> I would like for E60 and E88 (E89)


No Exx updates since 56.2.

PM sent.


----------



## much2furious (Jan 7, 2015)

I am also interested. Pls PM


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

much2furious said:


> I am also interested. Pls PM


PM sent.


----------



## Jfisback (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi shawn, can i have the newest sp daten for EXX models too.

thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jfisback said:


> Hi shawn, can i have the newest sp daten for EXX models too.
> 
> thank you


PM sent.


----------



## brakthru (Jul 18, 2015)

Hey Shawn,
I'm new to coding and just downloaded BMW standard tools which included INPA VERSION 5.00, NCS EXPERT V4.0.1, TOOLS 32 V4.0.3, WINKFP V5.3.1, NFS and I think a folder for Ediabas. I installed NCS DUMMY and revtors profiler as well. Is there any other software I need to start coding with NCS or Winkfp?
Can you please send me the latest daten files for e89? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

brakthru said:


> Hey Shawn,
> I'm new to coding and just downloaded BMW standard tools which included INPA VERSION 5.00, NCS EXPERT V4.0.1, TOOLS 32 V4.0.3, WINKFP V5.3.1, NFS and I think a folder for Ediabas. I installed NCS DUMMY and revtors profiler as well. Is there any other software I need to start coding?
> Can you please send me the latest daten files for e89? Thank you.


For E-Series coding, you need only EDIABAS, NCS-Expert, SP-Daten, and K+Dcan Cable.

PM sent.


----------



## brakthru (Jul 18, 2015)

Wow! You are fast. Amazing! 
Ok. I just want to be sure. Ediabas download is part of BMW standard tools right? Or do I need to download it from a separate place. It looks like I have the folder but want to be sure. Also, do you know if there's an English version of NCS expert? Thanks!


----------



## brakthru (Jul 18, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> For E-Series coding, you need only EDIABAS, NCS-Expert, SP-Daten, and K+Dcan Cable.
> 
> PM sent.


It looks like I do have Ediabas. Sorry for the dumb question Shawn. Thanks!


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

hey, could I kindly get a link to the latest SP-Daten as well?
many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

brakthru said:


> Wow! You are fast. Amazing!
> Ok. I just want to be sure. Ediabas download is part of BMW standard tools right? Or do I need to download it from a separate place. It looks like I have the folder but want to be sure. Also, do you know if there's an English version of NCS expert? Thanks!


EDIABAS is part of BMW Standard Tools.

You need different package for English NCS Expert and Expert Profile.

PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oceandiver86 said:


> hey, could I kindly get a link to the latest SP-Daten as well?
> many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## brakthru (Jul 18, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> EDIABAS is part of BMW Standard Tools.
> 
> You need different package for English NCS Expert and Expert Profile.
> 
> PM sent.


I appreciate your help with this. I didn't open the exx coding package yet. Is this the NCS english? If so, should I Uninstall NCS German before hand then install the new package?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Zahid786zed said:


> Hello
> Is it possible you can PM me ncs expert in english and the latest daten files for e89 as i have a copy of ncs which is in german?
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## salehikmorteza (Nov 3, 2015)

is there any the latest Daten file for BMW E60 please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

salehikmorteza said:


> is there any the latest Daten file for BMW E60 please?


PM sent.


----------



## fred9035 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello, I would appreciate if someone could send me a link for E70 Sp-daten v41 or 42 ..
Thanks.


----------



## clawpt (Dec 15, 2014)

E90 v57 datens anyone? 

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fred9035 said:


> Hello, I would appreciate if someone could send me a link for E70 Sp-daten v41 or 42 ..
> Thanks.


Sorry, old versions are not maintained.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

clawpt said:


> E90 v57 datens anyone?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## fred9035 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi Shawn, understood, no pb.
I was able to download several versions of INPA/NCSexpert and at the end not sure which one is the best...
I am missing the password for NCsexpert (REPEXET does not work on latest version).
full package of INPA/EDIABAS/NCSExpert for windows 7 32 bits would be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fred9035 said:


> Hi Shawn, understood, no pb.
> I was able to download several versions of INPA/NCSexpert and at the end not sure which one is the best...
> I am missing the password for NCsexpert (REPEXET does not work on latest version).
> full package of INPA/EDIABAS/NCSExpert for windows 7 32 bits would be appreciated.
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## GostaFly (Sep 10, 2013)

Can I get a link to the new datens? I am trying to register my battery on my E70 X5M and not having much luck. The E70 folder doens't exist under the datens so I am hoping that is it. Still very green to this stuff.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GostaFly said:


> Can I get a link to the new datens? I am trying to register my battery on my E70 X5M and not having much luck. The E70 folder doens't exist under the datens so I am hoping that is it. Still very green to this stuff.


PM sent.


----------



## GostaFly (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you sir. Should I use these with the Standard Tools 2.12 or are there newer versions of those that I should use for the new daten?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GostaFly said:


> Thank you sir. Should I use these with the Standard Tools 2.12 or are there newer versions of those that I should use for the new daten?


BMW Standard Tools 212 (EDIABAS v.7.30, Tool32 v.4.03, INPA v.5.06, WinKFP v.5.31 & NCS Expert v.4.01) is the latest.


----------



## hellmade (Nov 8, 2015)

Hai, could i get lastest sp daten files for bmw e60 year 2005? thanks .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hellmade said:


> Hai, could i get lastest sp daten files for bmw e60 year 2005? thanks .


PM sent.


----------



## Hakkapeliitta (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello

Any chance of getting latest SP-Daten for E60/61, E46 and E90?

Help very much appreciated.


----------



## diellg (Nov 9, 2015)

Hakkapeliitta said:


> Hello
> 
> Any chance of getting latest SP-Daten for E60/61, E46 and E90?
> 
> Help very much appreciated.


same here ... need e60


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hakkapeliitta said:


> Hello
> 
> Any chance of getting latest SP-Daten for E60/61, E46 and E90?
> 
> Help very much appreciated.


Not so long as your PM function is disabled. Enable your PM's and send me one.


----------



## E82lover (Nov 14, 2015)

hi Shawn
would you give me a hand for getting the latest date file and require files for E82?
i have no related file can read this car. thanks so much for your help.


----------



## E82lover (Nov 14, 2015)

hi Shawn
would you give me a hand for getting the latest date file and require files for E82?
i have no related file can read this car. thanks so much for your help.


----------



## zhpmn (Nov 14, 2015)

*E46 Daten Files*

Hi Shawn,

Can you PM the link for the E46 daten files too? And maybe instructions on how to update the files. Totally new to this. Thanks in advance. :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E82lover said:


> hi Shawn
> would you give me a hand for getting the latest date file and require files for E82?
> i have no related file can read this car. thanks so much for your help.





zhpmn said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you PM the link for the E46 daten files too? And maybe instructions on how to update the files. Totally new to this. Thanks in advance. :thumbup:


PM's sent.


----------



## rooster666 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you PM me the link for the Mini R56 daten files please ? 
Thanks in Advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rooster666 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you PM me the link for the Mini R56 daten files please ?
> Thanks in Advance


PM sent.


----------



## rooster666 (Nov 14, 2015)

That was fast, thanks a lot!


----------



## Theduke (Jul 24, 2012)

Shawn, Could you please send me a link to the latest E60 files? Thanks, Man!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Theduke said:


> Shawn, Could you please send me a link to the latest E60 files? Thanks, Man!


PM sent.


----------



## Theduke (Jul 24, 2012)

Shawn
Having a little trouble - think I set something is wrong.
Getting an error whern loading INPA:


EDIABAS-Error
ApiInit: Error #159
NET-0009: TIMEOUT
API Initialization Error
No API calls possible!

Then I get

EDIABAS-Error
ApiJob: API initializatio error
No API calls possible!s
Continue Script processing?

answer of yes will get same error. No will shut down the program.


I have one more question: 
When I look into C:/EC-APPS/ I see three folders:
INPA
INPA_Fxx_v.2
NFS

When I open INPA_Fxx_v.2 there are two additional folders:
EDIABAS and another INPA_Fxx_v.2 that has the, DEMO, english, etc

Do I have the file structure correct? Seems like there is an extra layer of INPA_Fxx_v.2??

Thanks again for your help and effort t to help everyone!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Theduke said:


> ...
> Do I have the file structure correct? Seems like there is an extra layer of INPA_Fxx_v.2??
> 
> Thanks again for your help and effort t to help everyone!


No, this is not right. From download files, EDIABAS folder goes to C:\ and INPA_Fxx_v.2 goes to C:\EC-Apps\. Inside INPA_Fxx_v.2 folder should be 9 subfolders.


----------



## Theduke (Jul 24, 2012)

I was pretty sure something was not right. When I unpacked the e60.rar there were folders that I already had and I think I created new ones when copying rather than copying over


----------



## ranger530i (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey shawn! If you could PM me the e65/e66 daten files please!! My current INPA cant read my e66 vehicle 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ranger530i said:


> Hey shawn! If you could PM me the e65/e66 daten files please!! My current INPA cant read my e66 vehicle
> Thanks in advance!!


PM sent.


----------



## Theduke (Jul 24, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, this is not right. From download files, EDIABAS folder goes to C:\ and INPA_Fxx_v.2 goes to C:\EC-Apps\. Inside INPA_Fxx_v.2 folder should be 9 subfolders.


I got this corrected, but I aim still getting the Errors I described above in post #368. Any idea what would be triggering this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Theduke said:


> I got this corrected, but I aim still getting the Errors I described above in post #368. Any idea what would be triggering this?


Not really. Make sure Windows Firewall is disabled, and run INPA with Admin Rights.


----------



## diversee (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello shawn!

Could you PM me the E90 daten files, please? INPA is not able to read my car... Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

diversee said:


> Hello shawn!
> 
> Could you PM me the E90 daten files, please? INPA is not able to read my car... Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Biber128 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey shawnsheridan,

I'm new, but I need urgently SP-data files from the E60 .... additionally, if possible some other, but from the E60 I lost the files 

Big Thanks!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Biber128 said:


> Hey shawnsheridan,
> 
> I'm new, but I need urgently SP-data files from the E60 .... additionally, if possible some other, but from the E60 I lost the files
> 
> Big Thanks!!!


PM sent.


----------



## Biber128 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## mahdyonline (Oct 18, 2015)

I need spdaten for 3456395 & 3457596 (mini cooper frm3)
Plz help me


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mahdyonline said:


> I need spdaten for 3456395 & 3457596 (mini cooper frm3)
> Plz help me


PM sent.


----------



## senseiz (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi there ! I'm a new member but can i get SP-data files from the E60 aswell? 
Cheers !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

senseiz said:


> Hi there ! I'm a new member but can i get SP-data files from the E60 aswell?
> Cheers !


PM sent.


----------



## itumi (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello, im an old time reader - new user 
i would be thrilled if someone could send me latest E60 (2005 530Xi) daten files.

Thank you guys for your helpful forum posts


----------



## itumi (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello, im an old time reader - new user 
i would be thrilled if someone could send me latest E60 (2005 530Xi) daten files.

Thank you guys for your helpful forum posts


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

itumi said:


> Hello, im an old time reader - new user
> i would be thrilled if someone could send me latest E60 (2005 530Xi) daten files.
> 
> Thank you guys for your helpful forum posts


PM sent.


----------



## ilhn (Nov 26, 2015)

hello where can i find for 2005 e60 530d newest sp daten file? thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ilhn said:


> hello where can i find for 2005 e60 530d newest sp daten file? thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## ilhn (Nov 26, 2015)

thnx for quick respons


----------



## stftmin (Dec 12, 2003)

*e65 daten files*

Hi Guys. Great forum. 
Can anyone send over the newest daten for E65?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stftmin said:


> Hi Guys. Great forum.
> Can anyone send over the newest daten for E65?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Strauss258 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone PM the newest DATEN for R56? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Strauss258 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone PM the newest DATEN for R56? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## rob305 (Jul 9, 2014)

hey shawn could you pm me the dates for e65 and e66


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rob305 said:


> hey shawn could you pm me the dates for e65 and e66


PM sent.


----------



## Jgonzalez0010 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey shawn can you pm me the current E66 daten? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jgonzalez0010 said:


> Hey shawn can you pm me the current E66 daten? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## nezitic (Dec 9, 2015)

*E46 latest daten files*

hi Shawn,
I am new here and be grateful if you could possibly send me the latest daten files for E46. My drive is acting up lately and never updated its software ever. Guess its time and i would be pleased if you could send them .

Thank you so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nezitic said:


> hi Shawn,
> I am new here and be grateful if you could possibly send me the latest daten files for E46. My drive is acting up lately and never updated its software ever. Guess its time and i would be pleased if you could send them .
> 
> Thank you so much


PM sent.


----------



## kiciutz (Dec 15, 2015)

hi can you please pm link for latest spdaten for e46. thank you


----------



## pikix19 (May 14, 2015)

Hi all, 
Need advice please,
Im curently using ncs 4.0.1
Not sure what Sp-daten,how i can find out daten version? 
I have x1 2013 just after dealer update and can not Connect the car. Older cars e89 can code with no problem.


----------



## alxwht (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

could you pls point me the way to the current R56 Datens?

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

danitrescan said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan, How is the sp daten to diagnose an Z4 e85 2.5 218cv 2007? I need calibrate the gasoline meter.





pikix19 said:


> Hi all,
> Need advice please,
> Im curently using ncs 4.0.1
> Not sure what Sp-daten,how i can find out daten version?
> I have x1 2013 just after dealer update and can not Connect the car. Older cars e89 can code with no problem.





alxwht said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you pls point me the way to the current R56 Datens?
> 
> Cheers


PM's sent.


----------



## shadowedge (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me a pm with the latest Daten files? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowedge said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me a pm with the latest Daten files? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## czub (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Please send me a link to the latest and greatest. Need it for E91 and E60.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

czub said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Please send me a link to the latest and greatest. Need it for E91 and E60.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Yester (Mar 15, 2004)

i'm searching for e65 daten files to code a vin in my new navi
is it available?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yester said:


> i'm searching for e65 daten files to code a vin in my new navi
> is it available?


PM sent.


----------



## toga94m (Apr 2, 2012)

docgoku said:


> Shawn
> I'm needing to update my BMW tools and daten files for my e39 540i/6.
> 
> Also the sp-data files for the e46 would be helpful. Trying to check steering wheel angle issue and the special test for the e46 has the steering angle calibration I've read.


Shawn - what he said, if you could? I've been asked to help out a friend with ABS issues. TIA!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

toga94m said:


> Shawn - what he said, if you could? I've been asked to help out a friend with ABS issues. TIA!


PM sent.


----------



## Sciclopz (Jan 17, 2016)

*Latest Daten*

I am looking for the latest Daten file for E89, can you send me the link?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sciclopz said:


> I am looking for the latest Daten file for E89, can you send me the link?


PM sent.


----------



## x5twinturbo (Jan 18, 2016)

*Daten e70(x5)*

Hi Shawn,
could you please shoot me a link to the most current E70 daten and program? I'm not positive what I have is the newest and working correctly. Been having quite a bit of trouble getting my setup to do anything other than show that it's reading the battery and ignition ON/OFF. It won't pull any info off the car at all.
ERROR MSG:
Group File_SIM, IFH-009: NO RESPONSE FROM CONTROL UNIT.

BTW, can I just overwrite what i currently have or I have to restart with a fresh window xp?
thnx

Very much appreciated


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x5twinturbo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could you please shoot me a link to the most current E70 daten and program? I'm not positive what I have is the newest and working correctly. Been having quite a bit of trouble getting my setup to do anything other than show that it's reading the battery and ignition ON/OFF. It won't pull any info off the car at all.
> ERROR MSG:
> Group File_SIM, IFH-009: NO RESPONSE FROM CONTROL UNIT.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## asecret (Sep 26, 2014)

*Me too E60*

Hi Shawn,
Could you send me a link to the most current E60 daten for NCS program please?

many thanks, Paul


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

asecret said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you send me a link to the most current E60 daten for NCS program please?
> 
> many thanks, Paul


PM sent.


----------



## Ketamin (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Shawn. Can you please send me too the link for E60 daten files? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ketamin said:


> Hi Shawn. Can you please send me too the link for E60 daten files? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Stivikivi (Jan 26, 2016)

Can anyone sent me the newest link for SP Daten? I had the 50,2 until yet!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stivikivi said:


> Can anyone sent me the newest link for SP Daten? I had the 50,2 until yet!


PM sent.


----------



## Gimbiks (Jan 13, 2016)

Can I have a link for Spdaten please? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gimbiks said:


> Can I have a link for Spdaten please? Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Gimbiks (Jan 13, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


You are a star. Thank you


----------



## izmarkie (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi, could I have a link to the latest E60 (E61) daten please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

izmarkie said:


> Hi, could I have a link to the latest E60 (E61) daten please?


PM sent.


----------



## 335ithrust (Apr 5, 2015)

*1st timer about to hit Program but?*

I was able to read the assembly numbers via INPA and are all listed OKAY, my car is a 2008 E93 and the list includes module JBBF 9187541 last updated on 29.10.2012, PGS 9147052 0000000 05.10.2006 not vin listed, TEL/MULF 9231089 ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ 15.10.2009
with ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ listed as vin. Also a site mentioned not to attempt to update CCC 9193878 29.10.2012 with a K+DAN cable as it may take many hours to a day to update. Is someone able to clarity do's and don't.

Modules: JBBF, MRS, DME/DDE, EKP, EGS, CVM/CTM, PGS, DSC, TEL/MULF, CDC, ASK, CAS, ANTTU, VIDEO, FZD, FLA, KOMBI, MOSTGW, MASK/CCC, PDC, ZBE, FAS, BFS, FRM, CID, KLIMA, CCC.

Thanks in advance


----------



## eggplant (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi Shawn, I am looking for the latest daten file for E89 also. Can you PM the link? Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eggplant said:


> Hi Shawn, I am looking for the latest daten file for E89 also. Can you PM the link? Thanks a lot.


PM sent.


----------



## AC1 (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi Shawn, I am another lost soul looking for the latest daten file for E89. I'm newbie, that would cover the E9x N55 correct? Please PM the link? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AC1 said:


> Hi Shawn, I am another lost soul looking for the latest daten file for E89. I'm newbie, that would cover the E9x N55 correct? Please PM the link? Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## spaladugu (May 5, 2015)

Hey could you pm me the e60 files. Thanks in Advance Sean.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spaladugu said:


> Hey could you pm me the e60 files. Thanks in Advance Sean.


PM sent.


----------



## wildiesel (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi

Could you please pm met the latest for an e46?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wildiesel said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please pm met the latest for an e46?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## neobiscuit (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi, I'm looking for a copy of the latest e90 (e89) files as well.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

neobiscuit said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a copy of the latest e90 (e89) files as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## invade (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

i'm looking for a copy of the latest e90 (e89) files too.
Can you send me a PM?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

invade said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> i'm looking for a copy of the latest e90 (e89) files too.
> Can you send me a PM?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## aka_phox (Feb 15, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn,

If you don't mind, could you PM me the link for the e89 daten files as well?

much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

davedavy said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan!
> 
> Could you send me a PM as well? I'm searching for the E60 daten for NSC Expert.


PM sent.


----------



## rugina (May 12, 2015)

hi Shawn.I'm looking for the last sp daten for e60..can u help me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rugina said:


> hi Shawn.I'm looking for the last sp daten for e60..can u help me?


PM sent.


----------



## rugina (May 12, 2015)

Shawn ...thanx very much , i appreciate help gesture.thx again


----------



## leeh1981 (Feb 22, 2016)

*SPDaten filesHi*

Hi,

Does anyone know where I can get the latest SPDATEN files for a 2009 730d F01?

Thanks,

Lee


----------



## mb.kompre55 (Jan 18, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> E60 was last updated in 57.0 to E060-15-11-500.


Hi Shawn,

any idea where I can find the DL link for this? I need the latest SP-Daten file for E64 
appreciate your help

thanks


----------



## JohnG7 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey Shawn, 
I'd appreciate a link to the latest E89 file(s) when you get a chance.

Thanks much...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

leeh1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get the latest SPDATEN files for a 2009 730d F01?
> 
> ...





mb.kompre55 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> any idea where I can find the DL link for this? I need the latest SP-Daten file for E64
> appreciate your help
> ...





JohnG7 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> I'd appreciate a link to the latest E89 file(s) when you get a chance.
> 
> Thanks much...


PM's sent.


----------



## leeh1981 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Thanks for these, it's really good of you. Do you know which set I should use for an F01? I notice there are two files prefixed 'F' but I'm not sure these are the right files or if I'm even looking at the right files for my car.

Thanks,

Lee


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

leeh1981 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Thanks for these, it's really good of you. Do you know which set I should use for an F01? I notice there are two files prefixed 'F' but I'm not sure these are the right files or if I'm even looking at the right files for my car.
> 
> ...


There are actually 5 files prefixed with "F" (F01.rar, F10.rar, F20.rar, F25.rar, and F56.rar). For an F01, you would use F01.rar.

But, it is not clear to me what it is you are trying to get done. SP-Daten is normally only needed by E-Series owners for use with NCS Expert for Coding. For F-Series car, coding is done with E-Sys and PSdZData (not SP-Daten). The F-Series SP-Daten Files are only good for using with Tool32, so I hope that is your intent.


----------



## leeh1981 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey, 

I'm just trying to reset settings for the MAF that I've replaced. The download I got said I should make sure the files were the latest version so I wasn't sure if they were perhaps referenced by config etc. 

Lee


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

leeh1981 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm just trying to reset settings for the MAF that I've replaced. The download I got said I should make sure the files were the latest version so I wasn't sure if they were perhaps referenced by config etc.
> 
> Lee


Ok. I am not familiar with process to rest MAF. I assume it calls for Tool32 and a .prg file from the SP-Daten, so if that is the case, then yes, the F01.rar would work.


----------



## tim521 (Feb 8, 2016)

Shawn,

Can I get the latest E60 flies please


----------



## tim521 (Feb 8, 2016)

Shawn,

Can I get the latest E60 flies please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tim521 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can I get the latest E60 flies please


PM sent.


----------



## Bucko521 (Sep 25, 2010)

SPDaten for 2006 E85 anyone?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bucko521 said:


> SPDaten for 2006 E85 anyone?


PM sent.


----------



## Bucko521 (Sep 25, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## enosm (Feb 29, 2016)

*SPDaten for 2008 E87 anyone?*

SPDaten for 2008 E87 anyone?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

enosm said:


> SPDaten for 2008 E87 anyone?


PM sent.


----------



## Brownie2 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi everyone, I am a newbe looking for SP DATEN files for my E65 - Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brownie2 said:


> Hi everyone, I am a newbe looking for SP DATEN files for my E65 - Any help will be appreciated.


I suggest you fix this then and send me a PM afterwards:

"_Brownie2 has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her._"


----------



## Brownie2 (Mar 17, 2016)

I am a newbe hoping to get someone to send me DP DATEN files for my 730d E65 2003 flavour. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brownie2 said:


> I am a newbe hoping to get someone to send me DP DATEN files for my 730d E65 2003 flavour. Any help will be appreciated.


Scroll up one post and read what I wrote. No one can help you as long as you have your forum PM function disabled, and it is still disabled.


----------



## dstrickland (Mar 20, 2016)

Shawn,

Sent you a PM, can I get the latest Datens as well? I'm on 50.2, whatever the latest full version is will do.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dstrickland said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Sent you a PM, can I get the latest Datens as well? I'm on 50.2, whatever the latest full version is will do.


PM sent.


----------



## much2furious (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello, 
I had a little issue with FRM3 module after battery disconnect, I wrote another dump but now the part number has version 2015 and the rest of the car is 2011 and I have a software version error match. How can I know which SP Daten to use in order to update FRM3 via WINKFP?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

much2furious said:


> Hello,
> I had a little issue with FRM3 module after battery disconnect, I wrote another dump but now the part number has version 2015 and the rest of the car is 2011 and I have a software version error match. How can I know which SP Daten to use in order to update FRM3 via WINKFP?
> 
> Thanks!


Try the latest. PM sent.


----------



## killerbean24 (Jun 4, 2015)

Could I also get the latest DATEN files? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

killerbean24 said:


> Could I also get the latest DATEN files? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## kikokbg (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello, can I get the latest SP-DATEN files please? My car is E60 LCI.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kikokbg said:


> Hello, can I get the latest SP-DATEN files please? My car is E60 LCI.
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## kajmac (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello,
I was looking around for a SP-DATEN for my E61 pre-lci 02/2006. It has never been updated so its time for some new updates  Would appreciate if someone could guide me to the correct files.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kajmac said:


> Hello,
> I was looking around for a SP-DATEN for my E61 pre-lci 02/2006. It has never been updated so its time for some new updates  Would appreciate if someone could guide me to the correct files.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Andre Carvalho (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Shawn, can you please PM me the latest DATEN for the e65 (pre facelift)? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Andre Carvalho said:


> Hi Shawn, can you please PM me the latest DATEN for the e65 (pre facelift)? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## TomasTomas (Mar 25, 2016)

Can I get sp daten for e60?? I need it to get right code to lci retrofit..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TomasTomas said:


> Can I get sp daten for e60?? I need it to get right code to lci retrofit..


PM sent.


----------



## toshykaa (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi, can i get latest SP-Daten for E46 ? Thnx in advance !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

toshykaa said:


> Hi, can i get latest SP-Daten for E46 ? Thnx in advance !


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bufeo said:


> Hi,
> could you send me the newest SP-DATEN for e46 and e61 LCI?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## NestoCo (Apr 13, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> 58.1 now. PM sent.


Good day sir, I have the 03 745li and have looked everywhere for the new daten. Could you please kindly send me the new updated ones? 
Thanks,
Randall


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NestoCo said:


> Good day sir, I have the 03 745li and have looked everywhere for the new daten. Could you please kindly send me the new updated ones?
> Thanks,
> Randall


PM sent.


----------



## D3a5v1e (Jul 30, 2007)

Any chance I could get the latest daten files for the E46 and E70?

Also, I had my E70's battery replaced at the dealership last November (2015), so I assume I'll need to use daten files as new or newer than the files that were available during the battery replacement, right?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

D3a5v1e said:


> Any chance I could get the latest daten files for the E46 and E70?
> 
> Also, I had my E70's battery replaced at the dealership last November (2015), so I assume I'll need to use daten files as new or newer than the files that were available during the battery replacement, right?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.

No, it is highly unlikely they programmed your car just to replace the battery as all that is needed was to register the new battery.


----------



## Big Chaze (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey Shawn...I was wondering if you can send me the updated daten files for an e60 2007 bmw 550i. Do you know if theyre needed to recode a used ccc to my vehicle? Im trying to set up ncsexpert now..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Big Chaze said:


> Hey Shawn...I was wondering if you can send me the updated daten files for an e60 2007 bmw 550i. Do you know if theyre needed to recode a used ccc to my vehicle? Im trying to set up ncsexpert now..


PM sent.

I am not sure about older CCC, but my guess is yes.


----------



## oups59 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Shawn

Could you send me a PM as well? I'm searching for the E70 daten for NSC Expert.

Thanks

Luc


----------



## oups59 (Apr 19, 2016)

How can I find my ZUSB? I am trying to bring my CAS module to life....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oups59 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could you send me a PM as well? I'm searching for the E70 daten for NSC Expert.
> 
> ...


PM sent.



oups59 said:


> How can I find my ZUSB? I am trying to bring my CAS module to life....


Sorry, but I have no idea on ZUSB. I don't do any Exx work, and this is not something needed for Fxx cars.


----------



## oups59 (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## gadycaa (Apr 20, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Me too please, latest daten )) thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gadycaa said:


> Me too please, latest daten )) thanks


PM sent.


----------



## justingtp (Mar 5, 2013)

what sp daten do i use for an e82?

thnx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

justingtp said:


> what sp daten do i use for an e82?
> 
> thnx


E82 Uses E89 SP-Daten


----------



## justingtp (Mar 5, 2013)

thanks shawn - thats what i thought. cant seem to connect to a friends e89. will have to diagnose :/


----------



## theeogflip (Apr 21, 2016)

can you send me newest files for E46?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

theeogflip said:


> can you send me newest files for E46?


PM sent.


----------



## zmich (Feb 17, 2015)

Can you please PM me the Latest E61 Daten? Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zmich said:


> Can you please PM me the Latest E61 Daten? Thanks a lot.


PM sent.


----------



## zmich (Feb 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


i send you a question PM


----------



## mobo13 (Apr 26, 2016)

*Latest E83 SP-Daten?*

Hi,
Could you please tell me where I can find those?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mobo13 said:


> Hi,
> Could you please tell me where I can find those?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## poui (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello,

Someone know what is the last date for E90 and where can download with standard tools ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

poui said:


> Hello,
> 
> Someone know what is the last date for E90 and where can download with standard tools ?


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## Ey- (Apr 29, 2016)

Double post


----------



## Ey- (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi,
I am also Interested for SP Daten for bmw e91. Would be nice if someone can provide information where I can find them.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ey- said:


> Hi,
> I am also Interested for SP Daten for bmw e91. Would be nice if someone can provide information where I can find them.


PM sent.


----------



## chirvas (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Would you help me with latest inpa ncs and daten for E60, plz
thx in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chirvas said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Would you help me with latest inpa ncs and daten for E60, plz
> thx in advance


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## zmich (Feb 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I replied to your same PM.


Hello,

what is the last date for E90? How can I update my INPA data files?

I couldnt find E90 on my INPA Screen. How can I add E90 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zmich said:


> Hello,
> 
> what is the last date for E90? How can I update my INPA data files?...


E90 SP-Daten was last updated to E89X-16-03-502, which is 58.1.


----------



## d0nu7 (May 12, 2016)

Shawn, 

I have an e60 2006 M5 I'm installing an AUX port in and I think your updated files are probably what I need to get NCS Expert to work!

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

d0nu7 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I have an e60 2006 M5 I'm installing an AUX port in and I think your updated files are probably what I need to get NCS Expert to work!
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## DefSport (Sep 15, 2015)

Any chance I could get the latest SP-Daten files for an LCI E70? I think that's causing NCS Expert to crap out for me (INPA connects).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DefSport said:


> Any chance I could get the latest SP-Daten files for an LCI E70? I think that's causing NCS Expert to crap out for me (INPA connects).


PM sent.


----------



## PeeweeCSHL (Mar 12, 2016)

Latest E60 Daten?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PeeweeCSHL said:


> Latest E60 Daten?


PM sent.


----------



## 5erBMW (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello shawnsheridan,

can i have the Link too?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

5erBMW said:


> Hello shawnsheridan,
> 
> can i have the Link too?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Tiko12 (Apr 5, 2016)

*E61*

Hi

Can I have SP Daten for E61 ? 
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tiko12 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I have SP Daten for E61 ?
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Tiko12 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi 

Can anyone help me with SP-Daten for E61 
Tx very much in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tiko12 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone help me with SP-Daten for E61
> Tx very much in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## hydrcarbonprima (May 15, 2016)

I really need up to date daten files for e87, I've bricked my car


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hydrcarbonprima said:


> I really need up to date daten files for e87, I've bricked my car


PM sent. Good luck.


----------



## hydrcarbonprima (May 15, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent. Good luck.


Thank you very much,

which daten do I use then for e87 (118d), I only see e85 & e89? I really don't want to mess up my car further.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hydrcarbonprima said:


> Thank you very much,
> 
> which daten do I use then for e87 (118d), I only see e85 & e89? I really don't want to mess up my car further.


E87 uses E89 SP-Daten.


----------



## SpiderBy (Jun 2, 2012)

May I have the latest E60 Daten? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SpiderBy said:


> May I have the latest E60 Daten? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## JimboFx (May 17, 2016)

Hi, what are the lasted datens for 2013 R56 and can I have a link for download ? 

Thanks


----------



## JimboFx (May 17, 2016)

Hi, what are the lasted datens for 2013 R56 and can I have a link for download ? 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JimboFx said:


> Hi, what are the lasted datens for 2013 R56 and can I have a link for download ?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## JimboFx (May 17, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanx Shawn. I've got the links. However I don't see R56 on there. I know R56 falls into one of the Exx categories but I can't remember which one? 
Any idea ?Just don't want to download every chassis for now.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JimboFx said:


> Thanx Shawn. I've got the links. However I don't see R56 on there. I know R56 falls into one of the Exx categories but I can't remember which one?
> Any idea ?Just don't want to download every chassis for now.




There is an R56.rar file in the folder.


----------



## JimboFx (May 17, 2016)

Opps, my bad. I was only seeing up to F056 for some reason. Reloaded the link and everything is fine now. Thanks


----------



## DMEA (Mar 5, 2014)

Can't read NFRM with v49 or v50.2 on 2011 E92 - dealer recently updated software which might be the problem, error is COAPI-2041 "Wrong ECU coding index". Looking for link to download v58.


----------



## paulituh (May 22, 2016)

Hi

Can I have SP Daten for E61 ? 
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DMEA said:


> Can't read NFRM with v49 or v50.2 on 2011 E92 - dealer recently updated software which might be the problem, error is COAPI-2041 "Wrong ECU coding index". Looking for link to download v58.





paulituh said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I have SP Daten for E61 ?
> Thank you


PM's sent.


----------



## ibrother (Apr 6, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello Shawn,

Could you send me the link for the 54.0 too?

Thx in advance.


----------



## abbott (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Sean,

I have an 2011 E90 & 2011 E70, can you PM link to latest SP-daten?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

abbott said:


> Hi Sean,
> 
> I have an 2011 E90 & 2011 E70, can you PM link to latest SP-daten?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## genata_1945 (Apr 6, 2016)

Could i get fresh sp-daten files (e89), please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

genata_1945 said:


> Could i get fresh sp-daten files (e89), please?


PM sent.


----------



## dop (Aug 3, 2016)

*Recommended Files*

Shawn,

I am diving in head first into programming. Kind of like diving head first into a meat grinder, turns your brains to mush. Just finished a rebuild on a M52 and an auto to manual conversion on a 97 E36 4dr (salon?). Been reading a ton of forums and following a lot of links to try and collect everything I need. I thought I had everything but it appears there are some version issues. May be best to start from scratch on the software and daten files. I have an ADS interface on the way and should be here next week. I have several laptops with WinXP and a real serial port. Any guidance on which software versions to run and the correct daten to go with them would be much appreciated. Tasks at this point are to recode the kombi to a manual version along with removal of ACS and cruise. Next will come tuning the engine for the M50 intake and M54 3.0L intake and exhaust cams. After that who knows.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dop said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I am diving in head first into programming. Kind of like diving head first into a meat grinder, turns your brains to mush. Just finished a rebuild on a M52 and an auto to manual conversion on a 97 E36 4dr (salon?). Been reading a ton of forums and following a lot of links to try and collect everything I need. I thought I had everything but it appears there are some version issues. May be best to start from scratch on the software and daten files. I have an ADS interface on the way and should be here next week. I have several laptops with WinXP and a real serial port. Any guidance on which software versions to run and the correct daten to go with them would be much appreciated. Tasks at this point are to recode the kombi to a manual version along with removal of ACS and cruise. Next will come tuning the engine for the M50 intake and M54 3.0L intake and exhaust cams. After that who knows.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## dop (Aug 3, 2016)

*ADS support in the 2.12 version*

Shawn,

Got everything installed. As I suspected it was a bad set of daten as the setup was very similar to what I had on the other machine. Thanks for the help so far.

One item of worry, when I went into EDIABAS.ini to set the interface I did not see ADS in the list. To get to the kombi on the old E36 I have to use the ADS to talk to it. Do you know if it will still support ADS interfaces?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dop said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Got everything installed. As I suspected it was a bad set of daten as the setup was very similar to what I had on the other machine. Thanks for the help so far.
> 
> ...


It should. Just replicate your old EDIABAS.ini Interface Line in new EDIABAS.ini, and it should work.


----------



## stretta (Aug 4, 2016)

Please could someone point me in the right direction for the latest daten for my 2006 pre-LCI 530d?

Thank you!


----------



## stretta (Aug 4, 2016)

Please could someone point me in the right direction for the latest daten for my 2006 pre-LCI 530d?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stretta said:


> Please could someone point me in the right direction for the latest daten for my 2006 pre-LCI 530d?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## stretta (Aug 4, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you so much mate!

Tried them today, they fixed my NCS loading problem, and within the hour I managed to use NCS for the first time to enable video in motion and turn off the reverse light checking circuit.

All thanks to you!!

Cheers!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stretta said:


> Thank you so much mate!
> 
> Tried them today, they fixed my NCS loading problem, and within the hour I managed to use NCS for the first time to enable video in motion and turn off the reverse light checking circuit.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Walopower (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi, I need daten files for E60 new enough:
"Reprogram and recode the complete vehicle with a current Progman version (V31.1 or higher). The target integration levels are E060-08-09-520"


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Walopower said:


> Hi, I need daten files for E60 new enough:
> "Reprogram and recode the complete vehicle with a current Progman version (V31.1 or higher). The target integration levels are E060-08-09-520"


PM sent.


----------



## dop (Aug 3, 2016)

Shawn,

Got everything up and running (I think) with 6.4.3. At least my ADS connector is working. After some research, hunting for DIS, I found that support for ADS is dropped after 6.4.7. Have not tried 6.4.7 but it is supposed to support ADS.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dop said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Got everything up and running (I think) with 6.4.3. At least my ADS connector is working. After some research, hunting for DIS, I found that support for ADS is dropped after 6.4.7. Have not tried 6.4.7 but it is supposed to support ADS.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


:thumbup:


----------



## Luke-91 (Aug 10, 2016)

Have I come to the right place for a link to the latest SP-daten for E89 (E92)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Luke-91 said:


> Have I come to the right place for a link to the latest SP-daten for E89 (E92)


PM sent.


----------



## highcee (Jan 20, 2013)

can i get the latest SP-Daten for e70 please? shawnsheridan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

highcee said:


> can i get the latest SP-Daten for e70 please? shawnsheridan


PM sent.


----------



## highcee (Jan 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


thanks


----------



## lmcb (Oct 7, 2015)

*SP-Daten*

Hey Shawn

Can I also get a link for the newest Daten files for the E60/E61

Thanks a lot

Lars


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lmcb said:


> Hey Shawn
> 
> Can I also get a link for the newest Daten files for the E60/E61
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Brodan (Jul 1, 2016)

Any chance you could send me the current 2012 e82 datens?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brodan said:


> Any chance you could send me the current 2012 e82 datens?


PM sent.


----------



## victort247 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Shawn,
Can you point me in the right direction where I can get the latest daten files for an E89, 2011 335xi? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

victort247 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you point me in the right direction where I can get the latest daten files for an E89, 2011 335xi? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Brodan (Jul 1, 2016)

Thank you sir!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevorlee02 (Aug 2, 2016)

Shawn, 

May I also get the latest daten files for my 2008 528i E60 and 2009 335i E39? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Trevorlee02 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> May I also get the latest daten files for my 2008 528i E60 and 2009 335i E39? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## e90zak (Aug 14, 2016)

This is an awesome thread. I love coding and am excited that I dont have to hunt to far .


----------



## dustinmoon (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi Shawn, May I get the link for the latest SP-daten of E82 ?
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

e90zak said:


> This is an awesome thread. I love coding and am excited that I dont have to hunt to far .





dustinmoon said:


> Hi Shawn, May I get the link for the latest SP-daten of E82 ?
> Thank you


PM's sent.


----------



## MoBgmy (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn. May I get the latest SP-Daten for a MINI R56?
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MoBgmy said:


> Hi Shawn. May I get the latest SP-Daten for a MINI R56?
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## teeth (Aug 18, 2016)

Heyho, also need the latest DATA for BMW E89 (E91) thx man!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

teeth said:


> Heyho, also need the latest DATA for BMW E89 (E91) thx man!


PM sent.


----------



## Coors (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi Shawn, May I get the link for the latest SP-daten for E60?
Includes the data, ecu and sgdat folders, correct?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Coors said:


> Hi Shawn, May I get the link for the latest SP-daten for E60?
> Includes the data, ecu and sgdat folders, correct?


PM sent.


----------



## nemanjabpm (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello Shawn,

I am having a problem. Can You please send me certain IPO and INI files if You have them. I am looking for them everywhere but without success. 
They are latest DDE7N47.ini and DDE7N47.ipo, and especially DDE7UDS.ini and DDE7UDS.ipo.
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nemanjabpm said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I am having a problem. Can You please send me certain IPO and INI files if You have them. I am looking for them everywhere but without success.
> They are latest DDE7N47.ini and DDE7N47.ipo, and especially DDE7UDS.ini and DDE7UDS.ipo.
> Any help would be much appreciated.


You can try INPA_Fxx and see if they are there. PM sent.


----------



## siim138 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello!

Shawn please send me a link where can I download latest SP-Daten for (Exx Chassis (e46,e39,e60 enc.)

Thnaks.


----------



## siim138 (Dec 7, 2014)

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

siim138 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Shawn please send me a link where can I download latest SP-Daten for (Exx Chassis (e46,e39,e60 enc.)
> 
> Thnaks.


PM sent.


----------



## AlphaQuad (Jan 14, 2014)

May I get the latest SP-DATENS for the r56?
thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AlphaQuad said:


> May I get the latest SP-DATENS for the r56?
> thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## AlphaQuad (Jan 14, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks shawn!


----------



## gaw111 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi, can I get a link to the latest E60 daten files? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gaw111 said:


> Hi, can I get a link to the latest E60 daten files? Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## gaw111 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## 5erBMW (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello!

Shawn please send me a link for latest SP-Daten.

Thanks from Germany


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

5erBMW said:


> Hello!
> 
> Shawn please send me a link for latest SP-Daten.
> 
> Thanks from Germany


PM sent.


----------



## sodaftw (Aug 28, 2016)

*Daten files*

Can you PM me the latest files?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sodaftw said:


> Can you PM me the latest files?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## boris_georg (Dec 31, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, can I get a link to the latest E60 SP-Daten files. Thank you.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

boris_georg said:


> Hi Shawn, can I get a link to the latest E60 SP-Daten files. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## boris_georg (Dec 31, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## inf (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi Shawn, could I possibly get the link as well?
Cheers!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

inf said:


> Hi Shawn, could I possibly get the link as well?
> Cheers!


PM sent.


----------



## bb77 (Oct 7, 2016)

Thamks. Nice work.

bb


----------



## starburst (Oct 13, 2016)

*sp daten*

Hello, can someone please send me the latest Sp Daten or link for my Bmw E61? 
Thank you in advance


----------



## buzzy7 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi! may I have a link for latest sp-data?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

starburst said:


> Hello, can someone please send me the latest Sp Daten or link for my Bmw E61?
> Thank you in advance





buzzy7 said:


> Hi! may I have a link for latest sp-data?


PM's sent.


----------



## Cnas (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi could someone please provide a link to SPdaten files for 2006 e60
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cnas said:


> Hi could someone please provide a link to SPdaten files for 2006 e60
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## karlv7 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hello, could you please provide the link for SP daten files for '08 E60?

Thank you!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

karlv7 said:


> Hello, could you please provide the link for SP daten files for '08 E60?
> 
> Thank you!!!


PM sent.


----------



## hunter510 (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm looking for the latest Sp-Daten for my e83.
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hunter510 said:


> I'm looking for the latest Sp-Daten for my e83.
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## kssmybass (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi folks! I just picked up my first Bimmer, a 2011 E70 diesel. I've been able to use Standard Tools with integrated 53.3 to access every module except the FRM which INPA indicates has a newer software date, so if someone could be so kind to forward the link to the latest SP-Daten please? Just curious who makes the SP-Datens, BMW?

Thanks kindly, 
Ryan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kssmybass said:


> Hi folks! I just picked up my first Bimmer, a 2011 E70 diesel. I've been able to use Standard Tools with integrated 53.3 to access every module except the FRM which INPA indicates has a newer software date, so if someone could be so kind to forward the link to the latest SP-Daten please? Just curious who makes the SP-Datens, BMW?
> 
> Thanks kindly,
> Ryan


PM sent.


----------



## Aligat0 (Mar 15, 2016)

*SP Daten request*

Hello,

Could you please PM me the URL where i can download the latest SP Daten?

Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Aligat0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please PM me the URL where i can download the latest SP Daten?
> 
> Thank you very much!


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## BBriner (Jul 26, 2015)

Where can I download the latest SP-daten for a E89?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BBriner said:


> Where can I download the latest SP-daten for a E89?


PM sent.


----------



## bruise (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm looking for the latest Sp-Daten for my e90 LCI 2012.
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bruise said:


> I'm looking for the latest Sp-Daten for my e90 LCI 2012.
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi
looking for SP Daten 59.4 or more to support the latest MEVD17.2 ROM 98H1B in MHD flasher N55.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> looking for SP Daten 59.4 or more to support the latest MEVD17.2 ROM 98H1B in MHD flasher N55.


PM sent.


----------



## icbmw75 (Oct 13, 2015)

Looking for most recent sp-daten for my e93 2008 335i. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

icbmw75 said:


> Looking for most recent sp-daten for my e93 2008 335i. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## NY7guy (Nov 7, 2016)

*e90 Daten*

Any chance you could send me the most recent daten for N52 e90 (06 330xi) if any of that matters. New to this trying to figure it out. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NY7guy said:


> Any chance you could send me the most recent daten for N52 e90 (06 330xi) if any of that matters. New to this trying to figure it out. Thanks! :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## int (Nov 13, 2016)

Can someone send me links to the latest DATEN files needed for coding E series (specifically E39 & E90, but ideally all E's)?

EDIT: I downloaded "SP-Daten v50.2" for all models -- would this be good enough, or should I grab the latest daten files?


----------



## usres (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi Can you please send me the latest sp daten for 2005 e60 525i?

would really appreciate your help. 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

usres said:


> Hi Can you please send me the latest sp daten for 2005 e60 525i?
> 
> would really appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## haecksor (Nov 17, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello, can you please also send me the latest daten files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

haecksor said:


> Hello, can you please also send me the latest daten files?


PM sent.


----------



## 549181 (Jul 7, 2016)

hi Shawn , possible to get the latest Sp-Daten to download?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Iam said:


> hi Shawn , possible to get the latest Sp-Daten to download?


PM sent.


----------



## TheM3Guy (May 10, 2013)

Can I have the link to the latest daten files as well please?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TheM3Guy said:


> Can I have the link to the latest daten files as well please?
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## smassey321 (Feb 5, 2007)

Latest daten link please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smassey321 said:


> Latest daten link please. Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## NoQuarter (May 11, 2010)

Looking for Daten files for E89 please

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NoQuarter said:


> Looking for Daten files for E89 please
> 
> Cheers


PM sent.


----------



## romem3 (Nov 24, 2016)

Can i get latest daten files for E60?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

romem3 said:


> Can i get latest daten files for E60?


PM sent.


----------



## dontpannic (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi Shawn

Any chance of a link to the latest daten files for E series (specifically E46 and E89) and R series at all (R50/R56)?

Thanks in advance!
Nick


----------



## victort247 (Jul 17, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Im looking for the same files.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

victort247 said:


> Im looking for the same files.


PM sent.


----------



## scottE60 (Dec 26, 2016)

*sp daten data files for e60*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


hi there i need the sp daten files for my 530d e60 if you culd send them to me that would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

scottE60 said:


> hi there i need the sp daten files for my 530d e60 if you culd send them to me that would be much appreciated thanks


PM sent.


----------



## LukeSkywalter (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi shawnsheridan,
can you please send me the SP-files for my E91 320D?!
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LukeSkywalter said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> can you please send me the SP-files for my E91 320D?!
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## FLBimmer (May 24, 2008)

Hey Shawn, is 60.2 the latest SP daten version?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FLBimmer said:


> Hey Shawn, is 60.2 the latest SP daten version?


Technically 60.3 is, but no E-Series Updates since 60.1, so no new SP-Daten package upload since 60.1.


----------



## Fiekie135i (Dec 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Do you perhaps have a link for sp daten v55 files?? Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fiekie135i said:


> Do you perhaps have a link for sp daten v55 files?? Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No. Old versions not maintained.


----------



## Fiekie135i (Dec 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. Old versions not maintained.


Oh I see..
I was told I need v55 due to the following "The ZB number for your vehicle is 8651832. You can find that ZB number in SP daten 55."
So what do I do now?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fiekie135i said:


> Oh I see..
> I was told I need v55 due to the following "The ZB number for your vehicle is 8651832. You can find that ZB number in SP daten 55."
> So what do I do now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Try latest version. PM sent.


----------



## Omni (Sep 23, 2008)

*SP Daten E90*

Hey Shawn, can I please get latest SP Daten E90?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Omni said:


> Hey Shawn, can I please get latest SP Daten E90?


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## Asik (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi shawnsheridan,
can you please send me the SP-files for my M5 E61 -07!

//Asik


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Asik said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> can you please send me the SP-files for my M5 E61 -07!
> 
> //Asik


PM sent.


----------



## Asik (Jan 4, 2017)

Thxz :rofl:


----------



## Momos750 (Oct 17, 2014)

Looking for INPA, SP Daten for E Series, and NCS Expert Tools in English?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Momos750 said:


> Looking for INPA, SP Daten for E Series, and NCS Expert Tools in English?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## Momos750 (Oct 17, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I replied to your same PM.


Thank you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## martinconco (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi, i am new to codding, and i see that i have to update the SP DATEN for my E60, can you send it to me or help me find it? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

martinconco said:


> Hi, i am new to codding, and i see that i have to update the SP DATEN for my E60, can you send it to me or help me find it? Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## martinconco (Jan 11, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you very much


----------



## Sepp (Jan 12, 2017)

Hey Shawn,
I got an error when trying to read some modules on my R56.
An update of the Daten files might be needed. Can you send it to me ?
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sepp said:


> Hey Shawn,
> I got an error when trying to read some modules on my R56.
> An update of the Daten files might be needed. Can you send it to me ?
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## CeyLive (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi Shawn, could you please also send me a link for the latest SP DATEN?
Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CeyLive said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please also send me a link for the latest SP DATEN?
> Thank you very much!


PM sent.


----------



## Mr"H" (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi guys,

Can anyone help me with the latest DATEN files for an E65 please?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mr"H" said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone help me with the latest DATEN files for an E65 please?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## jmacjr (Oct 11, 2016)

*NCSEXPERT error: following feature is invalid for FA:#0712*

Shawn,

I assume this means I am using out of date Daten files?? If so, can you connect me to updated ones for my 2013 X5 (E70).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jmacjr said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I assume this means I am using out of date Daten files?? If so, can you connect me to updated ones for my 2013 X5 (E70).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Looks to me like you try and code something that is not valid for an FA build date of 0712.


----------



## Rompiticoca (Jan 15, 2017)

*E70 2012*

Hi, Hopefully somebody can help. Looking for latest INPA and Daten files for E70 2012.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## bewilson (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi Shawn, I keep getting errors when trying to read and code the NFRM on my 2010 e87. Do you know what version of DATEN files I should be using?? Will you please send me a link to the latest DATEN files for E89??

Many Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rompiticoca said:


> Hi, Hopefully somebody can help. Looking for latest INPA and Daten files for E70 2012.
> Thanks in advance for any help.





bewilson said:


> Hi Shawn, I keep getting errors when trying to read and code the NFRM on my 2010 e87. Do you know what version of DATEN files I should be using?? Will you please send me a link to the latest DATEN files for E89??
> 
> Many Thanks.


PM's sent.


----------



## bewilson (Jan 15, 2017)

Excellent. After updating all files, worked like a champ.

In case anybody is curious, I kept getting this error:

*Error in CABD! Look at CABI.ERR and ERROR.LOG!

COAPI-2041: Wrong ECU coding index........
FRM2_E89.C08: ..........
COAPI-2041: Wrong ECU coding index......
*
when trying to read or code the NFRM module in my e87.

Anyway, all good now. Another success story for coding!

Thanks so much Shawn.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bewilson said:


> Excellent. After updating all files, worked like a champ.
> 
> In case anybody is curious, I kept getting this error:
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## olympinsurance (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello shawn, i want latest links of 54.0 sp_daten for Exx could you send me? Many thanks 

Išsista naudojantis SM-G920F Tapatalk 4 Lt


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

olympinsurance said:


> Hello shawn, i want latest links of 54.0 sp_daten for Exx could you send me? Many thanks
> 
> Išsista naudojantis SM-G920F Tapatalk 4 Lt


Old versions like 54.0 not maintained. PM sent.


----------



## marusexxx (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello,

Can anyone help me with the latest sp-daten files for e60 please?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marusexxx said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone help me with the latest sp-daten files for e60 please?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## ricardonl (Jan 26, 2017)

*Latest files needed i think*

Hi,

I am trying to change the language of my navigation module of my E60 and when i press f4 "SG Auslesen i get a error message COAPI-2041: wrong ecu coding index A_60CCC: CODIERINDEX = 0Ch

Do i need new daten? and where can i download these?

Sorry for being a newbie


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ricardonl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to change the language of my navigation module of my E60 and when i press f4 "SG Auslesen i get a error message COAPI-2041: wrong ecu coding index A_60CCC: CODIERINDEX = 0Ch
> 
> ...


No idea, but you can try new SP-Daten and see for yourself. PM sent.


----------



## ricardonl (Jan 26, 2017)

*Many thanx!*

Hi,

It works, thank you very much!

Ricardo


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ricardonl said:


> Hi,
> 
> It works, thank you very much!
> 
> Ricardo


:thumbup:


----------



## spamcram (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi, Can you pm me latest INPA and latest files for e89. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spamcram said:


> Hi, Can you pm me latest INPA and latest files for e89. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## spamcram (Jan 28, 2017)

thanks


----------



## Carlos028 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Shawn, 

I'm trying to get my hands on e60 DATEN files. If I use the MEGA download link, will that work fine? 

Thanks! 

Carlos


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Carlos028 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm trying to get my hands on e60 DATEN files. If I use the MEGA download link, will that work fine?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Epforced (Jan 29, 2017)

Hello!

I have replaced my CCC in my E90 but I cant get the new one coded in. Any change you can help?
Keeps throwing "Wrong ecu coding index, A_E60.CCC: CODIERINDEX = FFh CCC_HST.C01 CODIERINDEX =01 Wrong ECU coding index: SG_CODIEREN"


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Epforced said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have replaced my CCC in my E90 but I cant get the new one coded in. Any change you can help?
> Keeps throwing "Wrong ecu coding index, A_E60.CCC: CODIERINDEX = FFh CCC_HST.C01 CODIERINDEX =01 Wrong ECU coding index: SG_CODIEREN"


Try latest SP-Daten. PM sent.


----------



## rossguy66 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello, Could I trouble you Shawn for the latest Sp Daten File link? You are truly a hero for contributing here sir. :beerchug:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rossguy66 said:


> Hello, Could I trouble you Shawn for the latest Sp Daten File link? You are truly a hero for contributing here sir. :beerchug:


PM sent.


----------



## TR-E70 (Feb 1, 2017)

Shawn could you send me the latest Daten for a 2011 X5, manufacturer date 09/10. Also do you have the ncsexpert, inpa and other software needed to program in English? Thanks for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TR-E70 said:


> Shawn could you send me the latest Daten for a 2011 X5, manufacturer date 09/10. Also do you have the ncsexpert, inpa and other software needed to program in English? Thanks for your help.


PM sent.

If you want Diagnosis and Programming in English, you need ISTA:

Ista p:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=892212

Where to download ISTA/D Rheingold?
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=827223


----------



## kil2002 (Nov 16, 2016)

HI Shawn can i have the link for the latest e70 daten files.

Thank you.


----------



## kil2002 (Nov 16, 2016)

HI Shawn can i have the link for the latest e70 daten files.

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kil2002 said:


> HI Shawn can i have the link for the latest e70 daten files.
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## kil2002 (Nov 16, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


thank you!


----------



## tonymac (Jul 3, 2008)

Can I have the link to the new e60 daten files please?


----------



## ghostfighter22 (Feb 17, 2017)

*BMW X5 E70 Daten File*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi there Im new here anywhere I can get the latest Daten file for BMW X5 E70?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ghostfighter22 said:


> Hi there Im new here anywhere I can get the latest Daten file for BMW X5 E70?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## marlymoo (Feb 18, 2017)

hi i have been looking for the daten files the only ones i can find is from mega which is over 15gb i only need the files for the e89(e90) i have the same issue my cluster doesnt work and it makes shifting hard at times
thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marlymoo said:


> hi i have been looking for the daten files the only ones i can find is from mega which is over 15gb i only need the files for the e89(e90) i have the same issue my cluster doesnt work and it makes shifting hard at times
> thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## marlymoo (Feb 18, 2017)

i got the files i think i now need ediabas 7


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marlymoo said:


> i got the files i think i now need ediabas 7


PM sent.


----------



## marlymoo (Feb 18, 2017)

ok i promise this is the last one i got everything working fine but when i was trying to write to frm i got this

[11:02:01.897] [2017-02-19] [SERIE] 2060 PABD/CABD A_PL2FRX.IPS FAwrite 98
[11:02:01.897] [2017-02-19] [SERIE] Coding erroneous (general) FRM_87, FA_AUFTRAG: ERROR_ECU_CONDITIONS_NOT_CORRECT_OR_REQUEST_SEQUENCE_ERROR

[11:02:02.017] [2017-02-19] [SERIE] 2060 Error COAPI2.CPP coapiRunCabd 6
[11:02:02.017] [2017-02-19] [SERIE] Coding erroneous (general) FA_WRITE

[11:02:02.056] [2017-02-19] [SERIE] 2060 Error COAPI4.CPP coapiWriteAuftrag 6
[11:02:02.056] [2017-02-19] [SERIE] Coding erroneous (general) FA_WRITE: A_PL2FRX


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marlymoo said:


> ok i promise this is the last one i got everything working fine but when i was trying to write to frm i got this
> 
> [11:02:01.897] [2017-02-19] [SERIE] 2060 PABD/CABD A_PL2FRX.IPS FAwrite 98
> [11:02:01.897] [2017-02-19] [SERIE] Coding erroneous (general) FRM_87, FA_AUFTRAG: ERROR_ECU_CONDITIONS_NOT_CORRECT_OR_REQUEST_SEQUENCE_ERROR
> ...


Sorry, but I have no idea. I don't do any E-Series work myself as I own an F10.


----------



## bimmerfan45 (Feb 19, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Which version is the latest sp-daten ? Looking for v60+


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerfan45 said:


> Which version is the latest sp-daten ? Looking for v60+


Latest version not matter. E89x daten last updated in 60.0, so you need nothing newer than 60.0.

PM sent.


----------



## bimmertech404 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey Shawn could you send me the links for all the newest daten files, already have inpa but need newer versions. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmertech404 said:


> Hey Shawn could you send me the links for all the newest daten files, already have inpa but need newer versions. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Motohip (Mar 7, 2008)

Can you send me daten files for e89 that will work with NCS dummy?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Motohip said:


> Can you send me daten files for e89 that will work with NCS dummy?


PM sent.


----------



## Alejandro335i (Apr 27, 2015)

hey shawn in the sp daten files are the files for e63 m6 included ? because i want to update the engine dme 
if so can you send me please the link for download thanx in advance thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alejandro335i said:


> hey shawn in the sp daten files are the files for e63 m6 included ? because i want to update the engine dme
> if so can you send me please the link for download thanx in advance thank you


PM sent.


----------



## ki112 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi, can I get the link to the latest date files for the e60 please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ki112 said:


> Hi, can I get the link to the latest date files for the e60 please?


PM sent.


----------



## peat_s (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey, Shawn. Thanks for this thread! Can you send me the latest daten files for the E89?

Many thanks!

Pete S - Tucson, AZ
2007 335i


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

peat_s said:


> Hey, Shawn. Thanks for this thread! Can you send me the latest daten files for the E89?
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## eGo4u (Apr 18, 2017)

I get the error code 2041 in ncs when i try to read sg
I thing ive to update my sp daten am i right ?
If so can i get the link for lastest e60 sp daten pls?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eGo4u said:


> I get the error code 2041 in ncs when i try to read sg
> I thing ive to update my sp daten am i right ?
> If so can i get the link for lastest e60 sp daten pls?


PM sent.


----------



## Kostasdot (Apr 20, 2017)

Anyway i can get the link to download the latest e70 sp daten files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kostasdot said:


> Anyway i can get the link to download the latest e70 sp daten files?


PM sent.


----------



## rplecty (Jan 22, 2011)

bewilson said:


> Excellent. After updating all files, worked like a champ.
> 
> In case anybody is curious, I kept getting this error:
> 
> ...


What daten version was used for this?

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## rplecty (Jan 22, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> https://youtu.be/KA6-fHCoGkY


Shawn, where can this software be obtained?

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Karlluis (Apr 9, 2017)

Dear All (Specially Shawn),

This is a Screen Shot in ISTA-P









When I try to Update CCC_BO and AMP its goes to 100% for both and then it fails with a Signature Error.

I know that it is Bricked but how this happened and when I have no idea. Please note that I only have a K/D Can Cable and I just have 5% Knowledge in Software. The last time I managed to fixed by bricked JBB Module with the help of Shawn.



































ISTA Report


















ISTAP Suggests the Following But Fails 









Even when I use the CCC recovery disc the BMW logo goes away and the CCC works but since the AMP is Bricked I dont hear any audio. I've sent a lot of pics only because I want to show that there are a lot of faults stored and I cannot clear them even if i tried with INPA.

Please help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Karlluis said:


> Dear All (Specially Shawn),
> 
> This is a Screen Shot in ISTA-P
> ..
> ...


You can't flash CCC with a DCAN Cable, or it Bricks as you have experienced. You need an ICOM Interface. Unfortunately, I have no way to help with this.


----------



## PlexFD (Nov 1, 2016)

Can I please get a copy of the latest SPdaten files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PlexFD said:


> Can I please get a copy of the latest SPdaten files?


PM sent.


----------



## mapkrk (May 15, 2016)

Can i get latest sp daten please Shawn ? Regards,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mapkrk said:


> Can i get latest sp daten please Shawn ? Regards,


PM sent.


----------



## rdev89 (May 6, 2017)

Hi i have tried to download the e60 from mega but it stops on me is there somewhere else i could get it from?
Thankyou


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rdev89 said:


> Hi i have tried to download the e60 from mega but it stops on me is there somewhere else i could get it from?
> Thankyou


Just MEGA. What do you mean it "stops"?


----------



## rdev89 (May 6, 2017)

It got so far then said I had to wait 1 1/2 hours then when I've gone back to it after that time it says wait nearly 3 hours, I've registered as free member

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## rdev89 (May 6, 2017)

Also is it the same datum for e60 as the e61, just found out I have the e61 not e60

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rdev89 said:


> It got so far then said I had to wait 1 1/2 hours then when I've gone back to it after that time it says wait nearly 3 hours, I've registered as free member
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Bimmerfest mobile app


See here:

https://nicoblog.org/guides/fix-for-mega-nz-bandwidth-quota-exceeded-error/



rdev89 said:


> Also is it the same datum for e60 as the e61, just found out I have the e61 not e60
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Bimmerfest mobile app


Yes.


----------



## rdev89 (May 6, 2017)

Thank-you very much, much appreciated

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## onurlu (Dec 2, 2016)

*Sp daten*

Hello, can i have the sp daten for e90 m47tu2?
THX


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

onurlu said:


> Hello, can i have the sp daten for e90 m47tu2?
> THX


PM sent.


----------



## mapkrk (May 15, 2016)

hi guys , does anybody have sp-daten for e34 ? regards,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mapkrk said:


> hi guys , does anybody have sp-daten for e34 ? regards,


PM sent.


----------



## rdurtry2 (Jan 2, 2017)

Are there sp-daten files for the Mini F56/F55/F60? If so can I please receive a link as my current install of inpa does not contain them


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rdurtry2 said:


> Are there sp-daten files for the Mini F56/F55/F60? If so can I please receive a link as my current install of inpa does not contain them


There is F56 SP-Daten. But INPA runs on .ipo Script Files, so just having F56 SP-Daten gets you nothing in terns on INPA.


----------



## rdurtry2 (Jan 2, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is F56 SP-Daten. But INPA runs on .ipo Script Files, so just having F56 SP-Daten gets you nothing in terns on INPA.


Is there a way to have INPA work with the F56 then? I need to check OBD Readiness sensors and read that INPA is the tool for that. Maybe this info is incorrect?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rdurtry2 said:


> Is there a way to have INPA work with the F56 then? I need to check OBD Readiness sensors and read that INPA is the tool for that. Maybe this info is incorrect?


I would use ISTA/D Rheingold:

Where to download ISTA/D Rheingold?
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=827223


----------



## lucardo (Nov 29, 2014)

Hello, can I have the link for the latest daten? looking for a E70.

Thnk you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lucardo said:


> Hello, can I have the link for the latest daten? looking for a E70.
> 
> Thnk you!


PM sent.


----------



## darth mada (May 19, 2017)

Hey, could you also send me the link to the latest daten? big thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

darth mada said:


> Hey, could you also send me the link to the latest daten? big thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## jgrotkier (Mar 13, 2008)

Another one for the link. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jgrotkier said:


> Another one for the link.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM Sent


----------

